# Howdy Ya'll!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm new to the website and figured I should introduce myself. I live in a very small town in the middle of nowhere. Because I live in town I can't have a horse of my own. When I was really little I fell in love with horses when the pony rides, you know the ones were you ride around in circles at the fair, would come to town every year. Once I was seven I began taking weekly ridding lessons. After a few years my family bought a house and we couldn't afford lessons anymore. For years I couldn't do anything with horses and it tortured me. Recently I was blessed enough to befriend a local trainer. Now I've been working with him and am a part of his training. I'm the official second person to be on the horses he trains. I love what I do because I gain so much experience and get to be around all kinds of horses. Now I'm looking in to getting a horse of my own.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome 

im sure you will have your own horse one day


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF  Great that horses are part of your life whether you own them or not.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there! welcome to the HF!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. I never thought I'd be able to get a horse but 10 years later... :shock: I finally have my very own! So stick in there! Good luck


----------

